# Vigilant humidors?



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ever heard of them? I am thinking to go with them instead of Aristocrat since they're in the East coast. It would make the custom design and overall logistics a lot easier.

Cigar Humidors | Humidors | Cigar Humidor | Humidor

Thanks ahead of time for the feedback!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Hovy said:


> Ever heard of them? I am thinking to go with them instead of Aristocrat since they're in the East coast. It would make the custom design and overall logistics a lot easier.
> 
> Cigar Humidors | Humidors | Cigar Humidor | Humidor
> 
> Thanks ahead of time for the feedback!


 First time seeing them, but I like the armoire set up. 
J


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice looking stuff.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

they look real nice but for the price i think you are much better talkiing wit Ed aka: Waxingmoon!! check out his stuff in the retail section!


----------



## Nuttman (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know how big a humidor you are looking to buy, and
I am not trying to change your mind, just throwing my 2 cents in
here, but I have to agree with a previous pard here and give a 
nod to Ed at Waxingmoon.
I have one on order right now from him and I can honestly say
that I have never dealt with a nicer person. He is very 
knowledgeable and will answer all your questions and work with 
you until you are satisfied.
Check out his website, there are many pics of some of his past
humidors. You can check out the many sizes, and options offered.
I had a hard time finally picking which wood I wanted there were
so many beautiful ones to choose from. 
I am not connected with Ed's company in any capacity, just a 
satisfied customer, so good luck on your choice.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

i dont know Ed, nor the ones you just posted, but MAN does that seem EXPENSIVE for a 100Cig humidor..

rb


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

From some of the cabinets you've posted for input, you seem to have a decent amount of disposable income and an appreciation of fine things. If it were me, I'd be looking to have something that's unique and one-of-a-kind.

I love Ed's work, but I'd also look at Bill (Humidor Minister). Humidor Minister. The boxes, cabinets, and ashtrays he makes are pure works of art. His tray design is ingenious, amazingly versatile, and I've never seen the idea implemented in another humidor.

I think if you went in this direction, you'd end up with a piece that you'd treasure forever, and that would become a family heirloom.

Here are some pictures that were posted recently on the forum, and there are more on his site...


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you all for the feedback. Ed's work does seem to be top notch and among the best. I've been looking for a cabinet for quite some time now. In my quest I kept changing my mind. I passed from an Austrian company (Buben and Zorweg) to Arlin Liss to Davidoff to Aristocrat to Vigilant. I believe to have finally found it with Pendergast. It would be the following but in a different wood.










Thoughts on Pendergast?


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Hovy said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. Ed's work does seem to be top notch and among the best. I've been looking for a cabinet for quite some time now. In my quest I kept changing my mind. I passed from an Austrian company (Buben and Zorweg) to Arlin Liss to Davidoff to Aristocrat to Vigilant. I believe to have finally found it with Pendergast. It would be the following but in a different wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I could find on the web, it looks like a winner. Cigar Aficionado listed the price on the smaller CA cabinet as being between $2495 to $4695, I guess depending on how you outfit it with drawers, etc. I'd hate to see the cost on the one you're looking at.

The humidification system seems pretty awesome. When you only have to worry about filling the reservoir and changing water twice a year, that's a huge plus.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

marked said:


> From what I could find on the web, it looks like a winner. Cigar Aficionado listed the price on the smaller CA cabinet as being between $2495 to $4695, I guess depending on how you outfit it with drawers, etc. I'd hate to see the cost on the one you're looking at.
> 
> The humidification system seems pretty awesome. When you only have to worry about filling the reservoir and changing water twice a year, that's a huge plus.


I also found couple articles on CA and other websites about Pendergast. Looks like one can't go wrong. I spoke to them today. Things should start moving soon.


----------



## Nuttman (Sep 8, 2010)

John,

That is one beautiful cabinet and will hold quite a large supply of 
wonderful smokes. That is a far cry from even a good size desk top
humidor. I wish you the best on your purchase and I hope that you
will post some pics and give us an update after you receive your
beautiful cabinet. Good luck. 

Gene


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gene,

Be assured that detailed pictures will follow up once I receive the cabinet. I contacted Pendergast and was informed the cabinet measures 50'' wide by 80'' high by 22'' deep and that it would take between 4 to 6 weeks to get it. It holds about 150 boxes. I am still at the preliminary step trying to find out the right kind of wood for it. I am thinking to go with a black wood and change minor molding details.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

You passed by Arlin Liss... for THAT?

Wow!

For what you've stated you want, I would take Arlin's work six ways to Sunday!

Phherrph.... I just hope you get what you want. But I can't leave this thread without saying that *Arlin OWNS this genre of humidors!*


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> You passed by Arlin Liss... for THAT?
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...


Dude!!!! Arlin Liss is WWWAAAAYYYYYY overpriced! It is VERY GOOD WORK, BUT there are *few* people in the world that will pay $1,500 for a 70 count humidor.

If i'm not mistaken didn't he go out of business?


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> You passed by Arlin Liss... for THAT?
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...


Englighten me, I may be wrong.

What makes Arlin Liss better? I did my homework and Pendergast seems up there in quality, craftsmanship and reliability. It may not mean anything but CA and Fuente and others have been using their humidors for over a decade. I've only heard good things about them.

I picked them over others due to their humidification system; not the actual device blowing but the way humidity gets distributed.



Mhouser7 said:


> Dude!!!! Arlin Liss is WWWAAAAYYYYYY overpriced! It is VERY GOOD WORK, BUT there are *few* people in the world that will pay $1,500 for a 70 count humidor.
> 
> If i'm not mistaken didn't he go out of business?


Yes he did but he's back. Problem is that he takes way too long to deliver.

There is pricier. I've seen a 75-90 count desktop humidor for 3500$: Davidoff Shop - Madison Avenue - NYC


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Here are some pictures I received from Pendergast today exhibiting the SD line cabinet humidor. Second image shows the optional cooling device. I don't know what you guys think but it seems pretty obvious to me that you get the utmost quality. Glass a 1/8'' thick double strenght. Humidification is basically an electric humidifier located in bottom right that blows humidity in the cabinet through the patented back wall and fans.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Mhouser7 said:


> Dude!!!! Arlin Liss is WWWAAAAYYYYYY overpriced! It is VERY GOOD WORK, BUT there are *few* people in the world that will pay $1,500 for a 70 count humidor.
> 
> If i'm not mistaken didn't he go out of business?


"Dude"?

If you ever saw one of his pieces, you'd write "overpriced" on piece of paper and EAT IT!

His is not, "very good work", it's simply as good as it gets.

IIRC, I think Arlin suspended operations for whole three weeks. He's now busier than ever.



Hovy said:


> Englighten me, I may be wrong.
> 
> What makes Arlin Liss better? I did my homework and Pendergast seems up there in quality, craftsmanship and reliability. It may not mean anything but CA and Fuente and others have been using their humidors for over a decade. I've only heard good things about them.
> 
> ...


Good example of stuff that IS "overpriced".

Sorry, if I came on a little strong in that post, bro. I have nothing bad to say about Pendergast. I've only seen the commercial walk-ins and they're certainly competent.

There are advantages and disadvantages about going with Liss. One of the biggies is that on large projects, he actually hauls the thing up to you and sets it up for you. How cool is THAT? A disadvantage is that a lot of people know his work and he keeps damn busy just servicing return customers. Ya gotta wait for it.

The fact that those guys have already put a serious dent in getting yours to you is a big plus. No doubt it will be a competent box and serve you and your kids kids for a long long time.

I didn't mean to imply you screwed up. Based on what you were looking at, there wasn't a wrong choice to be made.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Good example of stuff that IS "overpriced".
> 
> Sorry, if I came on a little strong in that post, bro. I have nothing bad to say about Pendergast. I've only seen the commercial walk-ins and they're certainly competent.
> 
> ...


No worries, I rather hear the plain truth than a smile and some bs.


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

It's been 5 years since anyone posted... so with that said, I am looking at a Vigilant Reliance 1500 humidor(1000 stick capacity) from a local Craigslist add. This one comes with the upgraded digital Humidifier system and holds pretty good RH% according to the current owner. For the asking price, it's a great deal but there is a tobacco beetle trap on the shelf. Maybe I should run far away from the deal, but figured I'll ask what would you do?


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

So, the beetle trap has been explained and it's plausible... better be safe than sorry. Specially in Arizona where home temps are 75-80F all year round.


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

Pulled the trigger, got this baby home and packed it nicely... with empty boxes of course .


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Matyoka said:


> Pulled the trigger, got this baby home and packed it nicely... with empty boxes of course .
> 
> View attachment 52349


Where are you in AZ? We have a small group of guys from a couple different forums that get together usually once a month to have a smoke...


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

jp1979 said:


> Where are you in AZ? We have a small group of guys from a couple different forums that get together usually once a month to have a smoke...


JP, I am right across Eastmark off of Signal Butte. I smoke on Wednesdays at Fox in Gilbert.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Matyoka said:


> JP, I am right across Eastmark off of Signal Butte. I smoke on Wednesdays at Fox in Gilbert.


Hmmm.... I live in Gold Canyon, off Kings Ranch and Desert Dawn. I used to go to Fox quite a bit when I lived over on Higley and Elliot, but now probably once a month with the guys from BOTL.


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

We are close by. My buddy's parents live in Gold Canyon... he flies in from NH every now and then.


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

Matyoka said:


> Pulled the trigger, got this baby home and packed it nicely... with empty boxes of course .
> 
> Did you keep the beetle trap?


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

Tom, the gentleman who sold me the box did not include one. Should I get one just to be safe?


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

Matyoka said:


> Tom, the gentleman who sold me the box did not include one. Should I get one just to be safe?


I was joking  Unless you see any signs of beetles in your cigars I don't think so. I doubt that the humidor came to you with any cigars in it, and that's probably the only way you'd get them if your cigars didn't show any signs of beetle damage before you got it. The beetles like to hang out inside the cigars. They don't eat humidors


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

Got ya... The humidor is full of cigars now however. I got about 200 free sticks in the upper drawer and those boxes are not really empty LOL


----------



## Ron-R (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Guys, I'm pretty new here. I sent this question to Matyoka, but not sure if he is still active. This is the message I sent him yesterday, so I might still hear back from him. And actually I do have an additional question - How often should I hear the humidifier cycle on & off? I probably hear it run at least 1/minute and only for a few seconds each time. There isn't any rubber or felt seal of any sort between the door and cabinet. Should I expect this to happen, or do I need to add a seal of some sort around where the door meets the cabinet? Thanks!

Hi, I just got this same model from eBay (in Chicago). I wanted to see if you could answer a question I had when I got it home. There is a white plastic tray to add water under the trap door on the right. There are 2 openings on the top of this tray/reservoir. There is a narrower hole about 1/2 way back, and a wider & more open hole toward the front. I read somewhere on Vigilant's site that the wicking filter goes under the back hole, and you add water through the hole in the front. Based on the size of the filter though, that seems backward. Would you mind telling me under which opening in the plastic resrvoir you have the filter in yours? I'm wondering if the tray in my humidor was spun around at some point. I kinda doubt this makes that much of a difference, but figured it doesn't hurt to ask. BTW, Googling pictures didn't turn up anything useful. Thank you! Ron


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello Ron-R!!!

My humidifier starts up every other 15 to 30 minutes... so I would say you will hear it quite often if you work or on your PC in the same area. I have the felt seal on the door, it's the factory one on the large door and the small drawer as well. As far as the wick goes, cut the brick sized wick in half and it will last you 6 months. The wick goes in the large opening on top of the plastic water tray. I will try and attach a picture for your viewing pleasure. Just recently changed the wick after 6 months and the second half will last an other 6.


----------



## Ron-R (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Lev, Thanks for getting back to me! 
This pic shows how I did it (probably wrong), because I was just guessing since I did not get a copy of the directions. On your humidor, the hole toward the back is the small hole, as is mine. You can see in this pic that I squeezed the wick and pushed it completely through that hole (the wick is now horizontal), so a good portion is covered by the plastic surrounding the hole, and I have it totally submerged. I can see how you cut yours in half and stood it up vertically in that hole. I'm not sure how you could use one of these full-sized wicks without cutting it in half? Are you sure to do it this way?
Also, my humidifier cycles really about once/minute. I wonder if positioning the wick as you have it makes a difference with that, or if it's just the dry air here during winter? There is no felt seal or even a trace that one once was there (neither for the cabinet door, nor the drawer)...maybe that's the reason it runs so frequently?


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

Ron,

Half of the wick has to be in the air for humidification purposes!!!. Easy fix, pull it through the rectangular opening till touches the top of the wooden lid. No worries, the area where the wick touches the wood has a plastic foil to protect the mahogany. How often do you hear the motor engage in the humidifier?


----------



## Ron-R (Jan 23, 2016)

In case anyone else was following this, Lev came through like a champ with his help. A FB chat pretty much resolved it all...too lengthy to post, but if it anyone comes across this thread and needs help, I'd be happy to oblige. Thanks again, Lev!


----------

